# Частная практика: проблемы и перспектива



## Эскулап (28 Янв 2009)

Хотелось бы на этом ресурсе пообщаться с коллегами, ведущими частную практику (как говорили до революции - "вольнопрактикующий врач").
Есть такие на форуме? Захотят ли обсудить, например, уменьшение числа пациентов на фоне кризиса, вопросы лицензирования или, например, проблемы (или их отсутствие) с налоговиками.
Вообще, отзовитесь - есть смысл двигать эту тему дальше, или это "глас вопиющего в пустыне"?


----------



## ИШЕН (29 Янв 2009)

*Ответ:  Частная практика: проблемы и перспектива.*

На мой взгляд, мануальная терапия, в большинстве регионов России, отправлена в свободное плавание, большинство врачей частнопрактикующие. Это неплохо, с одной стороны, ты развиваешься, зарабатываешь, с другой стороны, часто возникают интересные вопросы, которые обсудить не с кем, вот и чатимся на форумеТак что, тема интересная, можно и поболтать!:drinks:


----------



## Эскулап (31 Янв 2009)

*Ответ:  Частная практика: проблемы и перспектива.*

Спасибо, ИШЕН!
Для началу предлагаю отметиться в этой ветке - в любой удобоваримой форме - ну, просто, чтобы мы знали круг общения. Интересно, на всю Россию хоть десяток желающих проявит себя?
Можно сказать по-другому: предлагаю на этом ресурсе (правила не запрещают) сложить нечто вроде клуба вольнопрактикующих мануальных терапевтов (и не только - СМЕЖНИКИ! - здесь вам рады!) Фишка не в объявленной специализации, а в форме практики.

Итак, список КЛУБА:
- Эскулап;
- ИШЕН;
- Ступин.

Ждём постов!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Фев 2009)

*Ответ:  Частная практика: проблемы и перспектива.*

-Ступин


----------



## Эскулап (2 Фев 2009)

*Ответ:  Частная практика: проблемы и перспектива.*

М-м-да.. Скромно...
А может, взаправду такие как я уже большая редкость - частная практика как основная форма работы, подача всей необходимой налоговой отчётности и т.п.? Может, я уже почти динозавр и пора вымирать???  Тогда подскажите направление эволюции...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Фев 2009)

*Ответ:  Частная практика: проблемы и перспектива.*

Частное предприятие врача занимающегося частной практикой, в Москве редкость.
Думаю и в Росси редкость.
Частному врачу проще взять деньги без выдачи кассового чека. Пока у пациентов нет привычки давать налоговые отчеты, для возврата 13% от потраченных денег (суммы небольшие и нет смысла возиться).
Основная форма частной медицинской практики  сейчас-ООО.
А вот тут и зарыт весь смысл, если хозяин ООО врач, и при этом и сам ведет практику, то ему интересен любой вопрос в этом направлении.
Если врач в ООО наёмный работник, то ему как и на государственной службе всё равно в каком напрвлении развивается частная медина.


----------



## Ell (3 Фев 2009)

*Ответ:  Частная практика: проблемы и перспектива.*

Не нравится мне эта тема на данном ресурсе. aiwan

В чем смысл?


----------



## Эскулап (3 Фев 2009)

*Ответ:  Частная практика: проблемы и перспектива.*

Не-е-е, если администрации не нравится - то это всё глухо...
Может, есть смысл ещё в сети полазить и найти - чтоб всем нравилось?


----------



## ИШЕН (3 Фев 2009)

*Ответ:  Частная практика: проблемы и перспектива.*

А по мне, тема интересная, работаю по договору ГПХ, вроде устраивает, но постоянно задумываюсь о получении лицензии. Склоняюсь в сторону ИП, а может для ООО проще лицензию получить и с бухгалтерией меньше волокиты? Кто-нибудь сравнивал варианты?aiwan


----------



## Эскулап (3 Фев 2009)

*Ответ:  Частная практика: проблемы и перспектива.*



ИШЕН написал(а):


> А по мне, тема интересная,  Склоняюсь в сторону ИП, а может для ООО проще лицензию получить и с бухгалтерией меньше волокиты? Кто-нибудь сравнивал варианты?aiwan



Я - ИП без образования юридического лица, в налоговой - на "упрощёнке". На мой взгляд - проще некуда: отдаю 6% от всех доходов, раз в квартал сам заполняю отчётную декларацию на трёх листах, - вот и вся бухгалтерия. И даже ни с чем и не сравнивал, т.к. уверен, что проще уже и быть не может. 

Добавлено через 3 минуты


Ell написал(а):


> В чем смысл?



Ell, ну вот даже в нашем коротком диалоге с ИШЕНом есть конкретный практический смысл.


----------



## Ell (4 Фев 2009)

*Ответ:  Частная практика: проблемы и перспектива.*

А вы подумали о пациентах, которые это всё читают? 

Правда же им занятно про ваши налоги изучать?


----------



## Эскулап (4 Фев 2009)

*Ответ:  Частная практика: проблемы и перспектива.*



Ell написал(а):


> А вы подумали о пациентах, которые это всё читают?
> 
> :



Нет, не подумал, т.к. им здесь нечего делать: этот раздел - "для врачей". Есть консультативные ветки - вот пусть они там и тусуются... 
Я бы пообщался с коллегой по-иному - любой форум предлагает несколько форм общения - но здесь я уже стал жертвой ваших драконовских законов, и в силу того, что я просто законопослушен, - я открыл беседу здесь.

Подскажите, в какой форме нам общаться - я ведь "чайник" и многого не знаю...


----------



## Ell (4 Фев 2009)

*Ответ:  Частная практика: проблемы и перспектива.*



Эскулап написал(а):


> Нет, не подумал, т.к. им здесь нечего делать: этот раздел - "для врачей".
> 
> но здесь я уже стал жертвой ваших драконовских законов



Некорректно. Это открытый раздел. Соответственно, право читать есть у каждого участника форума. aiwan

Вы не стали жертвой драконовских законов. Вы нарушили Правила форума, которые установлены Администрацией aiwan


----------



## Эскулап (4 Фев 2009)

*Ответ:  Частная практика: проблемы и перспектива.*



Ell написал(а):


> Это открытый раздел.
> Вы не стали жертвой драконовских законов. Вы нарушили Правила форума,



Так об этом и речь. Наше общение с коллегой было бы гораздо эффективнее и продуктивнее где-нибудь без посторонних глаз. 

Ну, понятно, что я никогда не считал себя жертвой, - это уж так, для красного словца... И понятно, что это - Ваш форум, Ваши правила, не нравится - пошёл на фиг...:p

Давайте определимся: если администрацию не устраивает содержание и перспектива этой ветки - да просто удалите её и всё. aiwan Здесь все - взрослые люди...


----------



## Ell (4 Фев 2009)

*Ответ:  Частная практика: проблемы и перспектива.*



Эскулап написал(а):


> Наше общение с коллегой было бы гораздо эффективнее и продуктивнее где-нибудь без посторонних глаз.
> 
> Давайте определимся: если администрацию не устраивает содержание и перспектива этой ветки - да просто удалите её и всё. aiwan



1. Наверное, не мне Вас учить и напоминать о существовании телефона, писем и личных сообщений.

2. Давайте Администрация будет определяться по данным вопросам самостоятельно aiwan


----------



## Эскулап (4 Фев 2009)

*Ответ:  Частная практика: проблемы и перспектива.*



Ell написал(а):


> 1. Наверное, не мне Вас учить и напоминать о существовании  личных сообщений.



Я получил *предупреждение* только за то, что ПОПЫТАЛСЯ (!) обратиться в личку - робот не позволил, и тогда я УПОМЯНУЛ об этом в посте.
Ну ни фига себе...
Вероятно, даёт о себе знать мой старческий маразм - :p - но я всё-таки что-то не просекаю. Пора пить таблетки от глупости...


----------



## ИШЕН (4 Фев 2009)

*Ответ:  Частная практика: проблемы и перспектива.*



Ell написал(а):


> А вы подумали о пациентах, которые это всё читают?
> 
> Правда же им занятно про ваши налоги изучать?



А пусть и пациенты почитают, многие из них считают, что частный врач и рвач одно и тоже. Форум очень удобная форма общения между врачами и пациентами, чем меньше секретов, тем лучше. Кстати, в Москве действительно практически не осталось "частных" ман.терапевтов, все работают в центрах или мед. учреждениях. Наверно условия оплаты приемлимые? Может кто-нибудь из докторов работал за "бугром", как там оформляется практика?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Фев 2009)

*Ответ:  Частная практика: проблемы и перспектива.*

Я присоединяюсь, к мнению ИШЕНА, не вижу в теме ничего криминального. Решать администрации.
Всё равно всей правды не напишем, так общие рассуждения.
 aiwan


----------



## Ell (5 Фев 2009)

*Ответ:  Частная практика: проблемы и перспектива.*

Отвечаю.

Проблемы и перспектива частной практики  - это одно.
А обсуждение налогов, их уплаты и т.п. вопросов - не для данной темы. Это можно обсудить между собой за пределами форума, точнее - не на виду у всего мира.

Далее. Эскулапу.
Вы получили красную карточку за нарушение п.7 https://www.medhouse.ru/single/21032-post4.html
(насколько я помню).

Прошу вопросы такого порядка (как-то обиды, претензии и т.п.) решать тоже не в темах, а с помощью личного общения.


----------



## Эскулап (6 Фев 2009)

*Ответ:  Частная практика: проблемы и перспектива.*



Ell написал(а):


> 1. Наверное, не мне Вас учить и напоминать о существовании телефона, писем и личных сообщений.



А теперь сравните этот пункт 1 с текстом, за нарушение которого меня наказали:
"Любое упоминание в темах на *индивидуальное общение* ("пишите в ЛС, на е-маил, позвоните мне по телефону" и т.п. будет пресекаться с блокировкой участника форума."

Ну и где логика?????
Просто написать в личку я не могу: ваш робот не позволяет.
Упомянул однажды в теме - получил по морде.
Напоминать о существовании мне не надо: факта существования мало, надо иметь возможность пользоваться.

Как-то мне всё это не нравится...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Фев 2009)

*Ответ:  Частная практика: проблемы и перспектива.*

Тему не закрыли, значит можно разговаривать.
А при ЧП, оплата по чеку или по квитанции?


----------



## Эскулап (7 Фев 2009)

*Ответ:  Частная практика: проблемы и перспектива.*



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А при ЧП, оплата по чеку или по квитанции?



В своё время - это отдельная песня! - мне удалось убедить проверявших меня налоговиков, что частный врач во всём мире обходится без кассового аппарата. И с тех пор у меня номерные квитанции. Да, и ещё важный факт: оказывается, я не обязан предъявлять при проверке корешки квитанций, т.е. отсутствие корешков (потерял...) не является финансовым нарушением, если все отчётные документы в порядке, и все налоги своевременно уплачены.
Но эти квитанции в достаточном количестве надо приобрести и _зарегистрировать _в налоговой.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Фев 2009)

*Ответ:  Частная практика: проблемы и перспектива.*

У вас налоговая разговаривает!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Добавлено через 2 минуты
А лицензия у ЧП, не привязана к определенному месту?


----------



## Эскулап (8 Фев 2009)

*Ответ:  Частная практика: проблемы и перспектива.*



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> У вас налоговая разговаривает!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Добавлено через 2 минуты
> А лицензия у ЧП, не привязана к определенному месту?



Конечно, привязана: ведь пожарники и СЭС дают "добро" на конкретное место. Но у нас это ОЧЕНЬ дорого стоит.
Поэтому совсем не обязательно ИМЕТЬ лицензию. Достаточно оформить ЧП и находиться в состоянии "хронического и непрерывно рецидивирующего процесса" ОФОРМЛЕНИЯ лицензии... :p Или найти "лицензионную крышу".

Налоговая разговаривает...
Ну, ведь мы же - провинция, подумаешь, полтора миллиона...
Не просто разговаривает. В своё время начальник отдела, что меня проверял, реально, просто здорово помог мне переоформиться на упрощёнку - тогда она только появилась, и были сложности. До сих пор я ему очень благодарен. aiwan


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Фев 2009)

*Ответ:  Частная практика: проблемы и перспектива.*

Это не подходит! Я как бывший военный, люблю порядок.aiwan
К тому же у нас налоговая приходит всегда и быстро, как только вывешивается реклама, а для вывешивания рекламы нужна лиценция, т.к. быстро приходят проверщики рекламы, а рекламой считается даже вывеска с названием и расписанием работы.
без лицензии никак.
Лицензионная крыша конечно хорошо, только и отвечать надо лицензией. Хотя знаю что многие так работают, как правило на 40-50%. Я не даю. Потому как все приходящие с такой просьбой, готовы работать с моими пациентами, утверждая что вылечивают всё и вся, а вот создавать свой поток не хотят, это ведь 2-3 года работы.
Да и 40-50% это большой процент, большинство центров и ЧП, если цены разумны, то работают на 30-25%.
А вот тут и получается, что частнику проще взять деньги на работе, чем завязываться с официальном оформлением.

Веё очень просто считается:
В день частный врач принимает 5-8 человек, при средней цене по России 1000 руб, помучим 8000-10000, при 20-30% получится  - 2000-3000 руб, итого в месяц 50000-60000 руб.
При зарплате в 25000 в больнице, оставшаяся сумма, не стоит мучений, её хорошему доктору  так принесут.

Сразу оговорюсь, что то, что врачи берут не считаю правильным , но считаю, что проблема не в том, что берут (тут государство само виновато), а в том что назначают цену и берут до сделанного.


----------



## Эскулап (9 Фев 2009)

*Ответ:  Частная практика: проблемы и перспектива.*

Согласен с Вами, доктор!

Хочу только сказать, что, по крайней мере в масштабе Самары, бросается в глаза неэффективность рекламы для частников. Собственно, нет смысла рекламировать себя - реклама не действует! Единственный *действенный* вид рекламы - пресловутое "сарафанное радио".
А как у Вас в Москве?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Фев 2009)

*Ответ:  Частная практика: проблемы и перспектива.*

Большинство активно рекламируемых, работают на первичных пациентах, % вторичных невысок, около 40, т.е. те кому полегчало по времени и по обязательной эффективности. Большинство работает комплексно, поэтому эффективность достаточно хорошая.
Все ЧП и маленькие центры работают на вторичных пациентах, т.е. на сарафанном радио. Как правило, так же комплексно или с первичным отбором пациентов по патологии или по психо-эмоциональности. Моё мнение, % эффективности у них выше.
Учитывая, что у ЧП (да их и нет, кроме вывода из запоя) и маленьких центров задача выстроить за 2-3 года (а это обычная повторяемость обострения), линейку пациентов, которая будет доверять им и обращаться за помощью, таким центрам приходиться постараться в работе с пациентами. Кстати, именно поэтому и текучесть кадров врачей в таких центрах невысокая, а среднего медперсонала в первые 2-3 года высока, пока подберется коллектив в котором средний медперсонал знает свою работу и уважает пациентов и хорошие люди. Врач, уж если он решился на самостоятельную деятельность или на работу в частном центре, как правило уже человек хороший и достаточный специалист. Хотя все бывает!


----------



## abelar (11 Фев 2009)

*Ответ:  Частная практика: проблемы и перспектива.*

Соглашаюсь с д-ром Ступиным. И, раз уж в начале темы звучал вопрос с влиянием кризиса, скажу: именно кризис потихоноьку расставит все на свои места. Я имею ввиду то, что сейчас много первичных (вторичных - само-собой) начинают считать деньги и уходят из модных, разрекламированных и дорогостоящих мед.центров к частнопрактикующим врачам и врачам небольших "но очень честных" клиник. Во всяком случае, гораздо раньше, по времени, начинают задумываться о добросовестности и обоснованности т.н. "комплексного" и "непрерывного" лечения в клинике на Невском проспекте. По-моему только в северной столице на главной улице города есть две стомат.клиники, 2 центра лечения позвоночника, 1 баня, и  дом с вывеской "голден доллс"furious


----------



## Эскулап (11 Фев 2009)

*Ответ:  Частная практика: проблемы и перспектива.*

Согласен с вами, коллеги.
И в отношении кризиса - я его уже чувствую. Большинство моих клиентов - офисные работники, так вот, от всех без исключения слышу: уменьшают/отменяют премии, неполный рабочий день, увольнения... Как следствие этого - нет денег, и как следствие уже ЭТОГО - "доктор, сделайте за 1-2 раза..."
Лично мой заработок уменьшился...

И многие вынуждены жить под девизом:
*Здоровье - это когда всё болит, но ещё есть силы не идти к врачу.*
И как-то уже не смешно...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Фев 2009)

*Ответ:  Частная практика: проблемы и перспектива.*



Эскулап написал(а):


> *Здоровье - это когда всё болит, но ещё есть силы не идти к врачу.*



Это хорошо, потому, что правильно. Влияния кризиса пока не заметил, даже наоборот, тут прав доктор Абелар.
Мне легче чем многим, я сразу ставил задачу добиваться самоокупаемости и прибыльности не за счет отдельных пациентов, а за счет оборота. Поэтому цена (1800-2000), за дава часа работы с моими лекарственными препаратами, пока, вполне подъемна для большинства москвичей. Второе условие не ставить вопрос о необходимости предопрлаты курса и третий не назначать курс 10-20 сеансов, принятие решения по ходу улучшения.
Оно конечно посомотрим, быть работодателем 25 человек и рабоделателем  только себя, немножко разное действие.


----------



## Эскулап (12 Фев 2009)

*Ответ:  Частная практика: проблемы и перспектива.*



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> не назначать курс 10-20 сеансов, принятие решения по ходу улучшения.
> .



Конечно, у каждого специалиста своё видение лечебного процесса, свои наработанные методики, ну и т.д.
Однако.
Если после 3 сеанса нет заметного улучшения, то надо ли драть оставшиеся 7 шкур? Одна из моих "козырных карт" - быстротечность лечебного процесса, ну, и контингент подбирается соответствующий...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Фев 2009)

*Ответ:  Частная практика: проблемы и перспектива.*

Об этом и разговор, пациент дожен сам оценивать эффективность процесса, только не надо забывать, что не все процессы быстротечны и не все пациенты соглашаются на операцию.
Радикулопатия корешка со слабостью стопы, как уложишь в 3-5 сеансов!
Тут главное, что бы пациент имел возможность принятия решения на любом этапе, именно поэтому оплата курсового лечения как-то привязывает его к врачу.


----------



## Ell (13 Фев 2009)

*Ответ:  Частная практика: проблемы и перспектива.*



Эскулап написал(а):


> Если после 3 сеанса нет заметного улучшения



и не может быть


----------



## Эскулап (13 Фев 2009)

*Ответ:  Частная практика: проблемы и перспектива.*



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Радикулопатия корешка со слабостью стопы, как уложишь в 3-5 сеансов!
> Тут главное, что бы пациент имел возможность принятия решения на любом этапе, именно поэтому оплата курсового лечения как-то привязывает его к врачу.



Нет, ну очевидно, что различные диагнозы предполагают различные сроки лечения...
Я занял свою нишу в спектре частной медпомощи: я - одиночка, и не хочу играть в "медлотерею", принимая на себя - да ещё с гарантией! - тяжёлых больных! На меня идёт поток пациентов - на первый взгляд несерьёзных - а на самом деле весьма неудобных для серьёзных медцентров с классической системой лечения. Основная масса моих пациентов - психосоматики, весьма специфическая клиентура. В классике - выраженный болевой синдром при анатомическом здоровье, той или иной степени невротизации и фантастическим набором "тараканов в голове". Классика жанра - головная боль и перенапряжение длинных мышц спины (для Большой Медицины это несерьёзно, но на самом  деле это - весьма большой процент населения, с которым всерьёз и индивидуально не хотят/могут/умеют работать). 
Так вот, в данном случае за 2-3 сеанса получить выраженный результат непросто, но можно.

Да, к слову, оплачивают мои пациенты стоимость уже проведённого сеанса. Предоплаты нет.


----------



## abelar (15 Фев 2009)

*Ответ:  Частная практика: проблемы и перспектива.*



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> быть работодателем 25 человек и рабоделателем  только себя,


...Как мне это знакомо...! Приватизация успехов и национализация поражений..."Легких" - молодым, "тяжелых" вежливо уступают Вам...

Добавлено через 10 минут


Эскулап написал(а):


> Основная масса моих пациентов - психосоматики, весьма специфическая клиентура.


Главное, коллега, не начать самому верить в "психосоматику". Ее нет. Астеноневротический синдром - распространеннейший способ существования в постиндустриальном обществе. Настоящие психопаты (особенно при  dem.praecox ) здоровы как лошади! Лежат себе годами в нашей Скворцова-Степанова, трехразовое питание, библиотека классики, телек без новостей, пенсия 5700.! Никакой тебе жены, детей-двоечников,налоговой,бандитов. газпрома. Считает себя наследным принцем, а докторов - полными идиотами! КРАСОТА!!!yahoo


----------



## Эскулап (15 Фев 2009)

*Ответ:  Частная практика: проблемы и перспектива.*



abelar написал(а):


> ...
> Главное, коллега, не начать самому верить в "психосоматику". Ее нет. Астеноневротический синдром - распространеннейший способ существования в постиндустриальном обществе. Настоящие психопаты (особенно при  dem.praecox ) здоровы как лошади!



Да, мало ли чего на свете НЕТ, коллега!
Остеохондроз существует только на постсоветском пространстве, для всего остального мира - ЕГО НЕТ, они называют его "фантазией Попелянского". Простатита - нет, целлюлита - нет, но они есть, когда необходимо раскрутить очередную пищевую добавку, пользы от которой тоже - НЕТ! Как нет пользы от витаминов (кроме знаменитого лечения цынги 100 лет назад).
Каждый играет в свою игру, коллега... :p


----------



## abelar (16 Фев 2009)

*Ответ:  Частная практика: проблемы и перспектива.*

Вы правыaiwan


----------



## ИШЕН (16 Фев 2009)

*Ответ:  Частная практика: проблемы и перспектива.*

Нравится мне наша дискуссия!yahoo Я вот еще хотел обсудить тему развития ман. терапии как мед. дисциплины. Складывается впечатление, что последние годы в стране намечается тенденция "скатывания" ман. терапии в сторону остеопатии,отход от традиционных методов лечения и диагностики позвоночника. В чем причина? И нет ли здесь влияния той же частной практики, т.е. отсутствие постоянных ставок в мед.учреждениях приводит к вынужденному поиску работы в частных центрах и открытию собственной практики. А это приводит к отдалению ман. терапии от базисных мед. дисциплин и "брожению" умов!Знаю нейрохирургов, которые овладев знаниями в области ман. медицины, врачуют (по тихому) пациентов с грыжами в условиях отделенияaiwan. Может в этом и есть перспектива...?


----------



## Эскулап (17 Фев 2009)

*Ответ:  Частная практика: проблемы и перспектива.*



ИШЕН написал(а):


> Складывается впечатление, что последние годы в стране намечается тенденция "скатывания" ман. терапии в сторону остеопатии,отход от традиционных методов лечения и диагностики позвоночника. В чем причина?
> 
> Может в этом и есть перспектива...?



2. Если термин "перспектива" не привязывать к понятию "прогресс", то похоже на то...

1. Я считаю, что происходит некое расслоение ман. терапии как лечебного метода. С одной стороны, формируется (я считаю, что это ещё в процессе) некий мануальный стандарт, такой официоз, основанный на интеллекте и привязанный к системе глубокого обследования. С другой стороны - вероятно, как протест против стандарта - складывается некая полулегальная тусовка мелочёвок (частников и мелких центров), которые могут себе позволить заметное отклонение от стандарта с целью получения более выраженного результата. И вектор этого движения, как мне кажется, даже не остеопатия, а где-то ближе к целительству, т.к. в данном случае придаётся важное значение интуиции.


----------



## ИШЕН (17 Фев 2009)

*Ответ:  Частная практика: проблемы и перспектива.*

Сдается мне, что остеопатия, во-первых, распиаренная американская метода, и во-вторых остеопаты лечат практически все болезни и даже объясняют их происхождение, подбирают лекарства. Это позволяет увеличить количество пациентов и лечение длится годами.  Ман. терапия гораздо уже в спектре заболеваний и приемов, но быть специалистом в своей, пусть и узкой специальности, гораздо престижней, чем лечить "кучу" болезней "интуитивными" методами. Да и больных с вертебрологическими заболеваниями "море". Ситель пытался продвинуть ман. терапию, а сейчас "сдулся"?:cray:Последователи Попелянского на сайте практически "рыдают". Гдеже правильный вектор развития ман. медицины? Или так и будем двигаться в разных направлениях? Хотя, в тех же Штатах мирно сосуществуют остеопаты и китайцы со своими традиционными подходами, только цены на лечение разные и соответственно контингент. Вот только подход к лицензированию у их чиновников намного проще нашего, главное, чтоб налоги платились, да и пациенты с тебя постоянно хотят "поиметь".


----------



## abelar (18 Фев 2009)

*Ответ:  Частная практика: проблемы и перспектива.*



ИШЕН написал(а):


> Сдается мне, что остеопатия, во-первых, распиаренная американская метода,


Вы не далеки от истины. Оправдание только в том, что Э.Стилл и подумать не мог, как его учение будеть "адаптировано и приспособлено", переврано и перевернуто в угоду Малаховщины:cray:


----------



## ИШЕН (18 Фев 2009)

*Ответ:  Частная практика: проблемы и перспектива.*



abelar написал(а):


> Оправдание только в том, что Э.Стилл и подумать не мог, как его учение будеть "адаптировано и приспособлено", переврано и перевернуто в угоду Малаховщины:cray:


Простите, а кто "переверает и переворачивает", кому это нужно?


----------



## abelar (19 Фев 2009)

*Ответ:  Частная практика: проблемы и перспектива.*



ИШЕН написал(а):


> Простите, а кто "переверает и переворачивает", кому это нужно?


Как кому? - "мировой закулисе"!
Допустим, набирается группа из 25 человек будующих остеопатов. 70% из них девочки лет 25-ти весом по 50кг. Ясное дело. медоды "длинных рычагов" - мимо. Проходим тесты на "ручную умелость" (обязательные для получения врачебной лицензии в Штатах,например), тензионную чувствительность - тоже мимо, пробуем на способность уловить ритм "первичного дыхания" - на лицах недоумение,смешанное с испугом. В отдельных случаях - заговорщеско-понимающее выражение типа: ну,ясный пень, кто же не знает первичного дыхания!"  Но принимают и обучают - всех! (деньги то уплочены!)
На выходе: манипуляции и тракции не делаем потому что даже мануальными терапевтами не работали. Висцеральные техники - по боку, потому что на втором курсе даже почку ни разу не пропальпировали. Зато кранио-сакральные техники ( лежит больной-спит, его голову держит остеопат - тоже спит) - на ура. Что меня всегда убивает: почему при этом пациент на кушетки лежит голый? Кстати, видовой отличительный признак псевдоостеопата: они всегда раздевают пациента, но никогда не могут обьяснить зачем они это делают! Я не против раздевания с целью проведения стандартного неврологического обследования. Но, когда раздетой догола пациентке дядька-остеопат говорит "расслабьтесь" я сомневаюсь в его искренности:p


----------

